# Stroller recommendations?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a stroller that they could recommend? I'm not wanting a high dollar fancy schmancy one ... just a nice one that does the job.

Thanks bunches!! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 7 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848647


> Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?[/B]


OMG ... I am seriously cracking up!!!

I don't know ... I thought lots of little dog owners had them.  

Guess maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have a stroller and I really don't use it much at all. I find that my dogs behave better when walking on leads and its easier for me to redirect them if they get upset about another dog.

That being said, I HAD to have a stroller - just in case - so this is the one I got, but I think I got it for a better price from one of the ebay stores.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848664


> I have a stroller and I really don't use it much at all. I find that my dogs behave better when walking on leads and its easier for me to redirect them if they get upset about another dog.
> 
> That being said, I HAD to have a stroller - just in case - so this is the one I got, but I think I got it for a better price from one of the ebay stores.[/B]


I was reading about spaying on here, and somebody said they used it while home afterwards to keep their baby calm. So, I just assumed most people had one. LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think some people do...but I don't. Personally I would only use one if mine had a bum leg or couldn't walk/move around. 
And I'll be totally honest, I would feel a bit ridiculous having one if there wasn't a problem with my dog's ability to walk...(but that's just my view only)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have this stroller and absolutely love it, but i paid alot less for it http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Str...e/dp/B00134HSYS My husband isn't even embarassed to use the stroller when taking the pups out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I paid about $120 for a Pet Gear twin stroller on ebay. I got it so if I take the fluffs somewhere that they might get pooped out I don't have to carry 17 pounds worth of dog. We've used it twice at rescue fundraisers where they had walks of more than a mile, which they're not used to.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think Pet Gear makes the best ones. You can get them at most pet supplies stores and web sites. I like to buy quality products that will last and perform well and can't really recommend a cheap one. I don't know of any that are fancy .. they just do what they are intended to do. There are knock offs of the Pet Gear one.... but I don't like cheap knock offs in anything, including strollers.

I use my Pet Gear Happy Tails stroller all the time. I use it when I need to get all three of mine in to the groomer's at once.. it is a lifesaver for me and for them when bringing all three out to me. I use it when I take Claire shopping with me. She wouldn't be allowed unless contained and the stroller is a lot easier on me than a bag and I think it is more comfortable for her, too. And it was a true lifesaver when Claire was spayed. I am vigilant in following the vet's orders of no exercise, etc. after a spay so I kept her in the stroller for two weeks. Well, not every second but a lot of the time. I could roll her to wherever I was and she was very content. In fact she got so used to sleeping in it that I can't get her to sleep anywhere else. ... she loves sleeping in her stroller. In fact, I have two strollers.. The one that I keep in the bedroom and then our traveling stroller that I use when going out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the pink Happy Tails stroller and love it! I can't imagine what I did without it! I take Lady for long walks in the neighborhood in it and it's great for shopping, too. Carrying them in a bag gets heavy plus they are much more comfortable in a stroller.

There are so many different styles out there. This is a great place to get a stroller. I got mine from them. They have a great selection, reasonable prices and free shipping.

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/index.html

BTW, I love mine so much I am seriously eying a zebra stroller! At 14, Lady loves to travel in style!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My two are young and healthy and walk all the time. BUT...they also have a stroller that I LOVE! I take mine everywhere and if you're at a festival or someplace with lots of people, they can get stepped on. Also, when we are out all day long, they get tired. And it's soooo much more relaxing when eating at an outdoor cafe with them in a stroller rather than worrying about them getting stepped on or tripping someone with their leash. Also, there are very few places I'm not allowed to take them when they are in their stroller.

I love the PetGear All Terrain. It turns on a dime and pushes so easily over grass, gravel, etc.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 7 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848671


> Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?[/B]


Actually, when there are places I take my malt that's very crowded with people, kids, strollers, great danes, than strollers are the best thing out there! Also when it's raining or muddy, and stroller comes in handy for these little white doggies. And when you have to take places where dogs aren't allowed to walk at. Many, MANY, stores I know that don't normally allow dogs, allow my Gigi b/c I can zip it up, even food establishments and when it's zipped up nobody knows she's in there and it's sanitary for the store. But other than those times and places, if it's possible for her to walk around safetly then yup, she's walking. She likes to walk. 

Also Gigi is very insecure when I have to hold her. She LOVES her stroller because she can poke her head out when she wants to and if there's some person or dog that comes up to her that she doesn't like, she just pokes her head back in, safe and sound. I've never heard Gigi bark or growl at anything in there. I think she likes feeling invisible to the public eye sometimes. It's also VERY roomy and cosy, she can have toys in it. Whenever she's in it, she falls asleepy on a soft blanket. Also, there's a cup and key holder for me, and bottom compartment for her doggie bag(we always take a bag of food, water, brush lol, ie. whenever we take Gigi out somewhere, you never know when you'll need 'em) and my purse fits in there too! It's really great, and you haven't LIVED til you've had one!

Same thing once you have kids, my mother has said. You DO NOT want to go shopping with a toddler without a stroller even if they CAN walk, you'll get nothing done! LOL

And about excersise, Gigi get's walks once a month in the winter and when it's cold out and she never gains weight(trust me, I WISH she would!!!) and she eats alot, but her weight just stays the same. I think she runs all her energy off in my house LOL But Julie, if your baby starts gaining weight(after he's full grown of course) then maybe he needs to walk more! LOL All I'm saying is that yes, a stroller ALWAYS comes in handy!

Many people here have strollers but I think they're too embarrassed to admit it!  Everybody at Gigi's small dog play group has a little stroller for their dogs! I got my pink stroller from Petsmart, but I know ebay has some for a great price!

EDIT: Also strollers are great when traveling, it's not like you would have the choice to just leave them at home. You must keep them with you at all tiimes when you're traveling.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848704


> I think Pet Gear makes the best ones. You can get them at most pet supplies stores and web sites. I like to buy quality products that will last and perform well and can't really recommend a cheap one. I don't know of any that are fancy .. they just do what they are intended to do. There are knock offs of the Pet Gear one.... but I don't like cheap knock offs in anything, including strollers.
> 
> I use my Pet Gear Happy Tails stroller all the time. I use it when I need to get all three of mine in to the groomer's at once.. it is a lifesaver for me and for them when bringing all three out to me. I use it when I take Claire shopping with me. She wouldn't be allowed unless contained and the stroller is a lot easier on me than a bag and I think it is more comfortable for her, too. And it was a true lifesaver when Claire was spayed. I am vigilant in following the vet's orders of no exercise, etc. after a spay so I kept her in the stroller for two weeks. Well, not every second but a lot of the time. I could roll her to wherever I was and she was very content. In fact she got so used to sleeping in it that I can't get her to sleep anywhere else. ... she loves sleeping in her stroller. In fact, I have two strollers.. The one that I keep in the bedroom and then our traveling stroller that I use when going out.[/B]


And Sher, I can't even imagine how hard it is to walk three dogs all together! Another great reason for a stroller I would think! You can rotate dogs in and out, two would be in the stroller and one would walk along side it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, stroller or not, you're going to be a great Maltmommy!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 8 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848647


> Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?[/B]



QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 8 2009, 02:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848693


> I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise![/B]


Have to agree!! I can't see any point in using a stroller for a dog unless your somewhere busy or the dog actually can't walk!

I find strollers for dogs quite crazy! :smrofl: 
But I'm also one of those people who only puts clothes on their dogs for photos and coats when cold!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 7 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848693


> I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise![/B]


LOL - Tessa only has 3 legs - do we get a pass on the stroller?? :biggrin: 

Seriously, they walk unless it's going to be too far because they both get too tired or if it's too busy. Tess will be working the rescue booth at a pet expo next week and I'm afraid she'll get stepped on going to and from the booth. I have back problems, so the stroller can be a life saver in those circumstances.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

If I ever used a stroller in my town, they would stroll me right to Bellevue  
They just aren't for me.. They are cute, but I couldn't see myself using one. :biggrin:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I guess I'll pass on this for now.

As I said, I just thought all small dog owners had one.  

HUGz! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 8 2009, 03:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848791


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 8 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848647





> Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?[/B]



QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 8 2009, 02:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848693


> I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise![/B]


Have to agree!! I can't see any point in using a stroller for a dog unless your somewhere busy or the dog actually can't walk!

I find strollers for dogs quite crazy! :smrofl: 
But I'm also one of those people who only puts clothes on their dogs for photos and coats when cold!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A stroller would be great for you since you are showing Milo! You can stick him in there zipped up and keep all the supplies inside too! I went to a dog show one time and it was RAINY AND MUDDY! So glad I had Gigi's stroller, I can't even begin to imagine what she would've looked like by the end of the day! I know with show coats, nothing can touch them or they'll be ruined. And you're basically there all day, who wants to be holding a dog all day? Not me for sure! That's the reason why Stacy(Bellarata Maltese) got a stroller originally, to protect her show malts coats. But I basically ruined my shoes though.  

And to all who are embarrassed about it, _*who cares what other people think anyway?*_ LOL They look identical to skin kid strollers, NOBODY CAN TELL THEY'RE DOGS IN THERE!  

But hey, if Gigi can walk, then she does. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of strollers, for many reasons. Although I don't take many pics, of our walks, I do walk all of my dogs a few times a week.
They love their walks. I don't take pics, as I'm more concerned about keeping an eye on them, rather than the pic-taking.

Here's our Coyote thread. My little ones were not taken out for quite some time. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=28915&hl=

Just before this occurred, I had returned a stroller, I was not happy with. I sure wish I would have had a "good" one, at the time.

Now, here's Henry's thread. He loved his walks. He knew the drill. He loved the courts, the lakes, and the neighbors. Well, he went down hill,
rather quickly. I am soooo thankful, to Sher, as she had the foresight to send him this awesome stroller. My Little Big Butt, had 2-weeks of enjoying
life, and his walks. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48619&hl= and this one: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48715&hl=



Now here's Tommy, enjoying Henry's stroller: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=49402&hl=

I see many reasons to have a quality stroller, on hand. Of course you walk the doggies, but there are times, as stated above, you need a safety net.

Hey, I use ours now, while in the waiting room, at the vets. Much more comfy, for all involved. 

Yep, get a stroller. Mine has been a Godsend for all of us. Especially Henry ~ :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 8 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848954


> QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 8 2009, 03:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848791





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 8 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848647





> Aren't strollers for little dogs who can't walk or have a bum leg or something? Perhaps I'm mistaken but why else would you have one?[/B]



QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 8 2009, 02:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848693


> I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise![/B]


Have to agree!! I can't see any point in using a stroller for a dog unless your somewhere busy or the dog actually can't walk!

I find strollers for dogs quite crazy! :smrofl: 
But I'm also one of those people who only puts clothes on their dogs for photos and coats when cold!
[/B][/QUOTE]

A stroller would be great for you since you are showing Milo! You can stick him in there zipped up and keep all the supplies inside too! I went to a dog show one time and it was RAINY AND MUDDY! So glad I had Gigi's stroller, I can't even begin to imagine what she would've looked like by the end of the day! I know with show coats, nothing can touch them or they'll be ruined. And you're basically there all day, who wants to be holding a dog all day? Not me for sure! That's the reason why Stacy(Bellarata Maltese) got a stroller originally, to protect her show malts coats. But I basically ruined my shoes though.  

And to all who are embarrassed about it, _*who cares what other people think anyway?*_ LOL They look identical to skin kid strollers, NOBODY CAN TELL THEY'RE DOGS IN THERE!  

But hey, if Gigi can walk, then she does. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was making a joke when I said Bellevue  Your absolutely right, who cares what others think . If you like it get it.. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to admit that it took me a very long time before I got a stroller. Now that I have one and know first hand how much easier it makes things, I'm kicking myself for letting what others thought of me prevent me from getting one sooner. I do think it's important to walk your fluffs. Not only for the physical exercise, but also for the mental stimulation and pure joy of discovering wonderful things to see, smell, pounce on, and even unfortunately roll in. lol But there are times as I have mentioned, as well as others, where a stroller is really a wonderful tool to keep them safe and also to give them a break from people, heat, fatigue, etc when they are out with you all day long.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 8 2009, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848800


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 7 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848693





> I'm in the 4 legs let 'em walk camp. Special occasions like airports or heavy foot traffic...but our dogs need exercise![/B]


LOL - Tessa only has 3 legs - do we get a pass on the stroller?? :biggrin: 

Seriously, they walk unless it's going to be too far because they both get too tired or if it's too busy. Tess will be working the rescue booth at a pet expo next week and I'm afraid she'll get stepped on going to and from the booth. I have back problems, so the stroller can be a life saver in those circumstances.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bless little Tessa's heart. She is sooo flippin' awesome. Tessa will, certainly, win over many a heart ~ :wub: 

And yep, the stroller will be a lifesaver. :thumbsup: 

Good for Tessa!! Give her little "3-legs" kissies, from Auntie Deb. I sure do love her. :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! Lots of more great info!! Thank you all!

Is there a thread where there's an update on Tommy?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 8 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848954


> A stroller would be great for you since you are showing Milo! You can stick him in there zipped up and keep all the supplies inside too! I went to a dog show one time and it was RAINY AND MUDDY! So glad I had Gigi's stroller, I can't even begin to imagine what she would've looked like by the end of the day! I know with show coats, nothing can touch them or they'll be ruined. And you're basically there all day, who wants to be holding a dog all day? Not me for sure! That's the reason why Stacy(Bellarata Maltese) got a stroller originally, to protect her show malts coats. But I basically ruined my shoes though.
> 
> And to all who are embarrassed about it, _*who cares what other people think anyway?*_ LOL They look identical to skin kid strollers, NOBODY CAN TELL THEY'RE DOGS IN THERE!
> 
> But hey, if Gigi can walk, then she does. LOL[/B]


I've seen malts and other breeds in them at shows but I still think its a bit weird :blush: 
He goes in his crate if its mucky anyway.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a happy trails too and its permanent place is in my trunk I use it so much. I never want to be without it. I take it shopping in indoor and outdoor malls, patio dining, and to my nail and hair place. I take Perri everywhere and if it's not a place where I have to sneak him in his bag, I think it's more comfortable for him in a stroller. So the stroller is not in place of exercise, it's a way for him to accompany me places rather than being left at home or stuck in a bag. 
I also have the more heavy duty AT3, but that's not for outings, rather for when I want to go walking and take him along. He gets to run around the farm, but when I want to go out and power walk on the street I don't want to have to concentrate on him, but do want him with me, so that's why I have that one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 8 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849041


> I have a happy trails too and its permanent place is in my trunk I use it so much. I never want to be without it. I take it shopping in indoor and outdoor malls, patio dining, and to my nail and hair place. I take Perri everywhere and if it's not a place where I have to sneak him in his bag, I think it's more comfortable for him in a stroller. So the stroller is not in place of exercise, it's a way for him to accompany me places rather than being left at home or stuck in a bag.
> I also have the more heavy duty AT3, but that's not for outings, rather for when I want to go walking and take him along. He gets to run around the farm, but when I want to go out and power walk on the street I don't want to have to concentrate on him, but do want him with me, so that's why I have that one.[/B]


Yep, so many reasons to have a stroller, has nothing to do with exercise. Mine get plenty chasing each other around the house, and their "regular" walks.

Also, I don't find it "weird", to see a show-dog, in a stroller. It's simply a crate, on wheels. Only you can wheel it, rather than carry it. When I carry mine,
in a crate, unless they stay perfectly still (in the middle), they move, and turn the crate upside down, while I'm walking. 

It's a personal preferance, as well as, which the dog is more comfortable with. Neither is wrong. I do like the fact that mine all enjoy the stroller, when needed,
and it's needed quite often.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 8 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849041


> I have a happy trails too and its permanent place is in my trunk I use it so much. I never want to be without it. I take it shopping in indoor and outdoor malls, patio dining, and to my nail and hair place. I take Perri everywhere and if it's not a place where I have to sneak him in his bag, I think it's more comfortable for him in a stroller. So the stroller is not in place of exercise, it's a way for him to accompany me places rather than being left at home or stuck in a bag.
> I also have the more heavy duty AT3, but that's not for outings, rather for when I want to go walking and take him along. He gets to run around the farm, but when I want to go out and power walk on the street I don't want to have to concentrate on him, but do want him with me, so that's why I have that one.[/B]


Okay, that brings up another question ... what all places can you take your little babies?

Having only had larger dogs, I can only take them to the Feed Store, Home Depot, and a few dog friendly restaurants.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, you have no idea how happy it makes me that your darlings enjoy the stroller. :grouphug: 

And some great points in this thread ... the stroller doesn't replace walking... it's like comparing apples and oranges... It replaces a bag and I really think the stroller is bound to be more comfortable for a Malt than a bag.

And yes, Brianne, I have used the stroller just as you have described. I don't feel comfortable walking more than one at a time as I don't think I could protect two or three if I ever needed to. I rotate them in and out of the stroller.

As you can tell, I'm a huge fan of the stroller and especially because it allows even more companionship with our babies. In December I'm going to an event at a boutique a couple hours away and I'm taking Claire and her stroller. I don't think I could take her without it. It would be impossible to hold her in a bag for the two hours of the event plus shopping at other stores afterward. And at the event, if I put her down on the floor she would only see everyone's feet! LOL This way she will be able to feel a part of things and see what's going on and be comfy cozy and it will be so easy for me .. no heavy bag to carry.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I just bought the JEEP dog stroller. I bought it B/c I live in a sanctuary preserve. We have coyote, bob cats, panther, etc. I like to walk at night. I thought it would be safer to put Dixie [and Lilly when she arrives] in a stroller for protection. Heck one of those predators could swipe a fur baby before you knew it...... The Jeep seems nice enough. I haven't used it yet other than pushing Dixie around in the house. [She liked it]. I am very disappointed that you really cant leave the screen open. Well, you CAN leave it open, but if the puppy were to try to stand on the edge [as if it were interested in seeing something better] the screen would collapse and the pup could fall out. Am I explaining that well enough? I feel it should have some structure making leaving the top open if desired. Also, I could not attach the drink tray. The holes don't line up.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 8 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849062


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 8 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849041





> I have a happy trails too and its permanent place is in my trunk I use it so much. I never want to be without it. I take it shopping in indoor and outdoor malls, patio dining, and to my nail and hair place. I take Perri everywhere and if it's not a place where I have to sneak him in his bag, I think it's more comfortable for him in a stroller. So the stroller is not in place of exercise, it's a way for him to accompany me places rather than being left at home or stuck in a bag.
> I also have the more heavy duty AT3, but that's not for outings, rather for when I want to go walking and take him along. He gets to run around the farm, but when I want to go out and power walk on the street I don't want to have to concentrate on him, but do want him with me, so that's why I have that one.[/B]


Okay, that brings up another question ... what all places can you take your little babies?

Having only had larger dogs, I can only take them to the Feed Store, Home Depot, and a few dog friendly restaurants.

HUGz! Jules
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can take Gigi anywhere, in a bag, stroller or even under my arm, except places that sell food(that's against sanitation laws). I don't take her shopping much just b/c it's such a bother shopping with a dog. LOL


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849068


> I just bought the JEEP dog stroller. I bought it B/c I live in a sanctuary preserve. We have coyote, bob cats, panther, etc. I like to walk at night. I thought it would be safer to put Dixie [and Lilly when she arrives] in a stroller for protection. Heck one of those predators could swipe a fur baby before you knew it...... The Jeep seems nice enough. I haven't used it yet other than pushing Dixie around in the house. [She liked it]. I am very disappointed that you really cant leave the screen open. Well, you CAN leave it open, but if the puppy were to try to stand on the edge [as if it were interested in seeing something better] the screen would collapse and the pup could fall out. Am I explaining that well enough? I feel it should have some structure making leaving the top open if desired. Also, I could not attach the drink tray. The holes don't line up.[/B]


I wanted to add that Dixie gets her day walks. The night walks are for me to settle my mind. Bringing her makes her happy and the stroller keeps her safe from predators. 

I too thought the pet stroller idea was weird.. Now look at me, LOL....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849068


> I just bought the JEEP dog stroller. I bought it B/c I live in a sanctuary preserve. We have coyote, bob cats, panther, etc. I like to walk at night. I thought it would be safer to put Dixie [and Lilly when she arrives] in a stroller for protection. Heck one of those predators could swipe a fur baby before you knew it...... The Jeep seems nice enough. I haven't used it yet other than pushing Dixie around in the house. [She liked it]. I am very disappointed that you really cant leave the screen open. Well, you CAN leave it open, but if the puppy were to try to stand on the edge [as if it were interested in seeing something better] the screen would collapse and the pup could fall out. Am I explaining that well enough? I feel it should have some structure making leaving the top open if desired. Also, I could not attach the drink tray. The holes don't line up.[/B]


The drink tray does sort of look like there is no way it will fit ... I remember thinking the exact same thing .. no way it will fit. But really, it does. Give it a try or call the company you got it from for help. It is really a handy place for keys, pepper spray, etc. If you need me to send a close-up photo of mine, just let me know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849083


> QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849068





> I just bought the JEEP dog stroller. I bought it B/c I live in a sanctuary preserve. We have coyote, bob cats, panther, etc. I like to walk at night. I thought it would be safer to put Dixie [and Lilly when she arrives] in a stroller for protection. Heck one of those predators could swipe a fur baby before you knew it...... The Jeep seems nice enough. I haven't used it yet other than pushing Dixie around in the house. [She liked it]. I am very disappointed that you really cant leave the screen open. Well, you CAN leave it open, but if the puppy were to try to stand on the edge [as if it were interested in seeing something better] the screen would collapse and the pup could fall out. Am I explaining that well enough? I feel it should have some structure making leaving the top open if desired. Also, I could not attach the drink tray. The holes don't line up.[/B]


The drink tray does sort of look like there is no way it will fit ... I remember thinking the exact same thing .. no way it will fit. But really, it does. Give it a try or call the company you got it from for help. *It is really a handy place for keys, pepper spray, etc.* If you need me to send a close-up photo of mine, just let me know.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher, LMAO ~ :smrofl: Forget the key, and pepper spray. Check out what Henry, and I, were toolin' around with. Yep a Coors Light ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Mom does like the Pepper Spray/Beer holder!! I did understand the beer, but did ask about the pepper spray. She said, if
anyone messed with us, she would spray it in their eyes. I don't get it, but whatever floats her boat. I did test it, and it didn't
bother me a bit. :blink: 

So here's my BFF, the awesome stroller, and mom's Coors Light. Mom, and Henry, were planning on being gone a while, as mom
put extra treats in the compartment below, for BBH. He had a blast. They both did. Now notice the Coors Light. Don't tell mom
I pointed it out. But you know, she did come home with a Budweiser. Henry was a "Bud Man", so I suspect she took it from him ~ Love, LBB

[attachment=58195ost_892...52383128.jpg]

[attachment=58194:HenryCoorsLight.jpg]






*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849093


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849083





> QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849068





> I just bought the JEEP dog stroller. I bought it B/c I live in a sanctuary preserve. We have coyote, bob cats, panther, etc. I like to walk at night. I thought it would be safer to put Dixie [and Lilly when she arrives] in a stroller for protection. Heck one of those predators could swipe a fur baby before you knew it...... The Jeep seems nice enough. I haven't used it yet other than pushing Dixie around in the house. [She liked it]. I am very disappointed that you really cant leave the screen open. Well, you CAN leave it open, but if the puppy were to try to stand on the edge [as if it were interested in seeing something better] the screen would collapse and the pup could fall out. Am I explaining that well enough? I feel it should have some structure making leaving the top open if desired. Also, I could not attach the drink tray. The holes don't line up.[/B]


The drink tray does sort of look like there is no way it will fit ... I remember thinking the exact same thing .. no way it will fit. But really, it does. Give it a try or call the company you got it from for help. *It is really a handy place for keys, pepper spray, etc.* If you need me to send a close-up photo of mine, just let me know.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher, LMAO ~ :smrofl: Forget the key, and pepper spray. Check out what Henry, and I, were toolin' around with. Yep a Coors Light ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Mom does like the Pepper Spray/Beer holder!! I did understand the beer, but did ask about the pepper spray. She said, if
anyone messed with us, she would spray it in their eyes. I don't get it, but whatever floats her boat. I did test it, and it didn't
bother me a bit. :blink: 

So here's my BFF, the awesome stroller, and mom's Coors Light. Mom, and Henry, were planning on being gone a while, as mom
put extra treats in the compartment below, for BBH. He had a blast. They both did. Now notice the Coors Light. Don't tell mom
I pointed it out. But you know, she did come home with a Budweiser. Henry was a "Bud Man", so I suspect she took it from him ~ Love, LBB

[attachment=58195ost_892...52383128.jpg]

[attachment=58194:HenryCoorsLight.jpg]

*
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: Deb, Oh, you're sooooo funny!!!! Thank you so much for a hearty chuckle before I head to bed!! Love ya!!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Strollers are a great alternative to a bag, as others have mentioned. They are great for all day excursions.

Here is my very silly picture...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Before I had a stroller I never realized the value it would bring. 

I concur with all of the reasons previously stated, but I would also add....... they can be very useful when you are going to a Dog Show, Picnic, Street Fair, Sporting Events, etc. and need to haul <strike>sh*t</strike>stuff.

We used my Pet Gear dog stroller (with the dogs safely in the dog compartment) to haul our 6 pack of water, a large bag of dog gear- wipes baggies, water bowl, bag of dry food and some grooming supplies, My purse, my sisters purse, 2 lawn chairs and a few bottles of soft drinks. We just had to push and it was so much easier.

If you just walk your dog for exercise you probab;ly do not need a stroller, but if your dog(s) are part of yopur life and go everywhere or most places with you I would highly recommened a stroller.

Mine love theirs and Lucy's Breeze loves hers. You can tell !


----------

